# Kawasaki Er-6N Or Er-6F



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone own a Kawasaki ER-6N or ER-6F? :huh:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry! I'm a Bandit man myself!

Mike


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Getting fed up with the Matchless rebuild Paul ?.

Tonight my Porsche specialist buddy recommended Capricorn Group/The Perfect Bore for you.

Otherwise,Get yourself a Norton Dominator or BSA Gold Star.

Cheers


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

littlealex said:


> Getting fed up with the Matchless rebuild Paul ?.


Sadly, I just cant find any enthusiasm for it...so nothing has happened since I got the barrel done. :sadwalk:

Been out on the Honda Shadow a lot recently but being a 125cc, I've now decided a want something a little bigger.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sadly not ridden either... Id probably get the N tho as Id use it round town and not on big trips so the fairing would be stuff I didnt need as such. The N looks meaner as well


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> Sadly not ridden either... Id probably get the N tho as Id use it round town and not on big trips so the fairing would be stuff I didnt need as such. The N looks meaner as well


I'm also thinking about the N...'cause it wont get wet, isn't going far and I like my mirrors mounted on the handlebars rather than the fairing (I'm sure this last one is a daft reason).

But I also like the sound of ABS on a bike....which, in the UK, you cannot get on an N  . But if it isn't getting wet, do I need ABS anyway?? :huh:


----------



## seadog1408 (Feb 12, 2007)

funnily enough i am off to look at a couple of kawasaki today, i will let you know which *I* prefer later 

cheers

mike


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

What did I tell you about 125's? 

I have read nothing but good things about this bike and for me, it would be the "N" every time, the "F" is blah. I share your thoughts on the mirrors too.


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Personally, I'd go for the "N" as thats the style I prefer. Its a good bike - but you may outgrow it... have you sat on one? Quite a low seat height designed to give confidence to new riders.

Go a bit meaner.. get yourself a Zed! Heres my old one (Z750).


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

My other half has a GPZ500S with the older version of the twin engine, and it can be good fun to ride. I ride it sometimes just for a change from my V-Strom 1000.

If you want a good bike for the odd Sunday blast, go for the ER6N and enjoy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I was thinking about this and it reminded me of when I bought a new ZX6R in 1997... bear with me... LOL. I loved the bike when I was running it in, it was a revelation as Id upgraded from a '95 RD350R and a proper sportsbike. When I took it for ts 1000mile service they lent me a bandit 600. Simple, no fairing, not hugely fast like the ZX etc, but I loved it. The bandit was an entry level bike like the ERs are and yet they are so accomplished now that you can do anything on them compared to things like my old RD etc. I was loathe to hand back the bandit, LOL... that went away after 2mins when I opened up the ZX on the dual carriageway of course, but ive never forgotten the lesson that these smaller cheaper bikes sans fairing can be huge fun. I later found I could ride the pants off the ZX6R at all revs in all gears and moved onto an R1, which was too much for real roads in all honesty, but the lesson remains. at the time the ZX6R was Â£7500 new, the bandit Â£3299... hmm.... :lookaround:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Omegamaniac said:


> If you want a good bike for the odd Sunday blast, go for the ER6N and enjoy


:thumbsup:

Yesterday at 11:30am, I bought a NOS 2009 ER-6N from a dealer in Worthing....very good price because it was a 2009 model and gave them my Â£50 deposit.

Took 30 minutes to get home to Brighton where a message was waiting for me from the same dealer: "Sorry Sir, made a terrible mistake...I thought we were looking at a 2009 model but after you left, I checked the chassis numbers and discovered it was a 2010 model, so you cant have it for the price we agreed." :taz:

I should have paid the full 100% when I first saw it. I'm free to have my deposit back or I have to cough up some more.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Omegamaniac said:
> 
> 
> > If you want a good bike for the odd Sunday blast, go for the ER6N and enjoy
> ...


I think they owe you something for the inconvenience. But I'm sure you'll be happy, the new ones have great reviews, definitely picking up where the old SV650 left off... middle weight twins are great fun, and actually more useful than 600 4s for most things this side of a race track. My SV sends its regards.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Went back to buy the ER-6N today (they made me a good offer on the 2010 model) ...but gave the demo model a quick test ride...and didn't like it.  Only did about 7 miles but wrists and lower arms aching :thumbsdown: ...so I guess its too racy for me







.

Then tried the 2010 Versys...loved it...so bought it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Still a good choice, same cracking engine. Enjoy!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

:yahoo:

That looks very cool. Congrats Paul!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

UberKewl Paul! I hope you got that black colour too


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

That's what I was hoping too - That all black scheme is lovely!

Either way, keep her between the hedges and enjoy!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> I hope you got that black colour too


I did...and should pick it up today or possibly tomorrow. :toot:

And MCE insurance quote ..... Â£119 which sounds amazingly cheap....but probably just reflects I'm a burnt out biker







.


----------



## seadog1408 (Feb 12, 2007)

congratulations paul, she looks like a great bike,!! i happen to use MCE as well, very good company to deal with.

wildhogs!!!

cheers mike


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool! well done Paul  looking forward to the pics


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> looking forward to the pics


Here they are...picked it up a couple of hours ago in glorious sunshine. This is the second Kawasaki I've ever owned...previous one was a KH250.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Frickin' badass looking bike, Paul. B)

Looks like big fun...and minimal maintenance. 

Now, get somebody to take a shot of you riding it. :yes:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Silver Hawk

you need to log in to ADVRider.com to get some cool ideas and gadgets for your Versys.

Cool bunch of guys over there


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

How about an oldie


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks great Paul! very nice indeed. 

I can second that ADVRider is a cool place to hang out


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

That is very nice Paul. the psuedo trailie style is right up my street and the riding position looks perfect (for me ) . I love the matt black too, I don't like chrome and glitz.

What is it's HP?


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

K300 said:


> How about an oldie


Nice condition, looks very clean.

A bike I lusted after when I was younger was the Suzuki Katana 1000 with slide carbs. Or the Honda CB1100R, later the RC30.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

MarkF said:


> That is very nice Paul. the psuedo trailie style is right up my street and the riding position looks perfect (for me ) .


The original HRC Africa Twin was a great bike.


----------

